

Sid Meier and game students take part in 48-hour game coding contest - TamDenholm
http://www.motherboard.tv/2010/4/14/oral-history-of-gaming-game-godfather-sid-meier-and-the-48-hour-game

======
juanito
I really don't appreciate an autoplay video that I can't pause.

Why force me to watch it? It's not supposed to be an ad. Let me watch at my
leisure, or at least let me stop it..

~~~
TamDenholm
Its got a pause button.

